# need people to play d&d with



## hunter23 (Jan 5, 2009)

looking for people to play d&d with


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jan 5, 2009)

and i need someone to paint my miniatures for me


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2009)

hunter23 said:


> looking for people to play d&d with




you might be able to get a response if people knew where you are


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 6, 2009)

If you're serious, you need to mention what city, state (or country, province, whatever) you're looking for a group in.  And what times/days you're available.  And if you're looking for an online group, you need to mention what kind of online program you mean to use for gaming.  Just letting ya know, on the off-chance you're actually serious.


----------

